# Canon Wide Angle



## Priority 7 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am a Nikon man myself but a friend mentioned this site for the sigma 10-20mm £275

http://www.slrhut.co.uk/product/ID2...utofocus-Lens-For-Canon-Digital-SLR-Cameras-/

Just incase you guys wanted one


----------



## night crawler (Dec 28, 2011)

A good lens, I tried one before getting a Canon 10-22.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 28, 2011)

£275??!! 
Lol, I sold my second hand one for more than that! 
Cracking lens, just check any of my last 10 reports or so, if I can yak pics like that with it, it must be good!


----------



## sYnc_below (Dec 29, 2011)

Tokina will smoke it


----------



## jools (Jan 2, 2012)

The slrhut add import duty to their prices which adds about £50 to the price of the Sigma

The Tokina does appear quite good....sharper than the Canon at full aperture 

I put My 18-135 on Ebay last night and today a guy came and gave me cash for it!!!!


----------



## jools (Jan 3, 2012)

That's done it, have just ordered a Tokina AT-X 116 PRO DX AF 11-16mm F2.8 from "Simply Electronics" £450 delivered

,,,the faster aperture and better sharpness when wide open swung it for me



,,,,,,,,,,,now I have to tell SWMBO!!!!


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 3, 2012)

jools said:


> That's done it, have just ordered a Tokina AT-X 116 PRO DX AF 11-16mm F2.8 from "Simply Electronics" £450 delivered



Great price, normally around the £600 mark. Unfair to compare it to the Sigma because its in a different league. Superb exploring lens, nothing will touch it in low light and wide open


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 3, 2012)

jools said:


> That's done it, have just ordered a Tokina AT-X 116 PRO DX AF 11-16mm F2.8 from "Simply Electronics" £450 delivered
> 
> ,,,the faster aperture and better sharpness when wide open swung it for me
> 
> ...



Simply Electronics, hope it arrives mate, its bound to be an import. I waited 8 weeks for my Nikon 10-24 from them (Supposedly in stock when I ordered it) in the end I cancelled the order and bought off a trusted ebay seller came 3 days later.
Good luck though bud


----------



## tattooed (Jan 3, 2012)

I've just bought a Canon 10-22mm lens.............. Simply, the dogs bollocks! Did consider the Tamron 10-24mm but the reviews aren't that good?
On the subject of 'Simply Electronics', avoid that company like the plague! I don't know about now, but not so long ago they had false addresses in the U.K. for their imaginery warehouses, one of them was a house in a council estate in Nottingham. I ordered a lens from them and I got an email back after a few weeks saying that the stock was damaged, done some research on the internet and looked on forums............... Have a guess? They were sending the same email to everyone! I must have send fifty emails a day requesting a refund. Finally got my money back.


----------



## jools (Jan 3, 2012)

,,,,,that's cheered me up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, not!


----------



## krela (Jan 3, 2012)

jools: http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod2115.html


----------



## TranKmasT (Jan 3, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> £275??!!
> Lol, I sold my second hand one for more than that!



Same here. Had to sell it when I went full frame. Found it hard to focus maually on my old canon 20D but I expect more modern crop sensor format cameras have a brighter view finder.


----------



## tattooed (Jan 3, 2012)

*Simply Electronics -*Warning**



jools said:


> ,,,,,that's cheered me up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, not!



Look here! They are still up to their old tricks:

http://www.hotukdeals.com/misc/simply-electronics-a-warning-391698?page=5


----------



## jools (Jan 3, 2012)

There are a lot of good reviews about Simply Electronics as well as the bad ones so I'll just sit back,,,relax and bounce a base-ball off the wall


----------



## night crawler (Jan 3, 2012)

On the positive side from them I have ordered stuff from them and it arrived a couple of days later but they are grey imports. My last lens I got from Park Cameras, don't mind loosing a couple of hundred but 600 quid no way.


----------



## jools (Jan 6, 2012)

,,,I must be lucky!! nearly exactly three days after ordering it and it's in my sweaty little hands,,,, CE marked as well ,,,,,,,,,,, and it's stopped raining


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good to hear Jools glad it panned out. Must be just me they hate


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 6, 2012)

For those who are a bit boracic after Christmas but want to get some extra width of view on their standard lesnse how about this?

I've just bought a really cheap and cheerful screw on adaptor off Ebay, item number:

170449131490

It gives an extra six feet or so width of view at a distance of 14 feet from the point of focus with the 18-55 standard Canon lense zoomed out until it begins to vignette. I have no idea what that equates to in terms of extra degrees, mms etc. 

It also comes apart into two lenses to allow better macro photography. There is no discernible optical distortion that I can see in either mode.

So for £14 it makes a hughly aceptable alternative to buying a wider lense if you are a bit moolah strapped!


----------



## jools (Jan 6, 2012)

,,,,now you tell me!!

,,,,seriously,,,,,,,, they are quite good for not much cash , and you can also get a multiplier for similar price which can double or treble the focal length of a lens,,,,, turning your standard lens into a telephoto. I used to have both sorts when using a film camera. 

, of course ,,,there is no such thing as a free lunch and there is a compromise in the speed of the lens and quality of image but there is compromise everywhere in the taking of pictures ,, 


,,cash strapped????? I wasn't three days ago but am now till next month


----------



## mini_baz (Jan 8, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> For those who are a bit boracic after Christmas but want to get some extra width of view on their standard lesnse how about this?
> 
> I've just bought a really cheap and cheerful screw on adaptor off Ebay, item number:
> 
> ...



Do you have a sample of a picture taken with the wide angle set up?


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 9, 2012)

mini_baz said:


> Do you have a sample of a picture taken with the wide angle set up?



Not yet matey, not been out 'sploring since it arrived. Hope to use it on Wednesday though so watch this space.


----------

